# Petfinder etc. Giving up



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought I found my perfect dog but didn't act quickly enough. Now it has happened twice, Cherokee was adopted 4 hours after being posted. That means I have no chance in h*** of gettiung a dog. I am seriously discouraged, disappointed and can't take the anticipation only to lead to disappointment. I give up on Petfinder and am just going to have to haunt my local MSPCA on my one day off a week as best I can. I can't believe there is no real proceedure in place and the fastest person wins. It isn't fair.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't give up on Petfinder. I went to adopt one GSD and brought home a different one instead. 

Why don't you call the SPCA's in the area you are willing to travel and tell them what you want. Many have a list of ppl looking for specific breeds and will call/email you when one comes in.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

What sort of dog are you looking for? If you have a pretty good idea where one will show up (like a breed rescue etc.) then often it pays to submit your application and get pre-approved so that the second a dog like that comes in, they call you. I occasionally have people I know are looking for something in particular so when I get one in, I never even put the dog on Petfinder, I just call those folks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know GSRNE has a few dogs 
why not look on this board for urgent and non urgent


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I post on PF and I do let the first person have the first right of refusal. But, that is just how I do it. Obvioulsly, also if the dog doesn't seem like a good fit with them, I will pass as well. Do you know what kind of dog you are looking for? I have 5 puppies right now who are ready to go! LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, it may not seem fair to you for a first come first served basis but there are applications and reference checks in most HS's. 

They can't save an animal for a person and take the chance on that perons not showing up meanwhile turning an adopter who's at their door away.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would try a rescue rather than a shelter. For example I am pre-approved (app, visit, references, previous experience, etc) with a few area rescues, so if I say I want an animal, it's mine. However at the shelter even as a volunteer I need to go through the same process as everyone else, I can't call and say "hold the GSD and I will be there tomorrow". It sucks, but that's just how it has to be done. You would not believe how many people want to "hold" animals and never show up, never pay, are unsuitable homes, etc. The shelter's policy is that you must fill out an app, go through adoption counselling, and be approved BEFORE you can even ask to meet an animal out of the cage. If you are approved and decide not to get one, your application is held for 6 months and you don't have to go through the process again during that time. If you come in with an animal(s) in mind, they will pull those charts while you are in the adopting counselling so that no one else can apply for those animals until your session is done and you are approved/denied. Many of us here know how to pick an animal and make good on our commitments, but many don't. I did an adoption interview once where a young mother came in with 4 kids under the age of 5 years and she wanted to adopt a large, mouthy lab with a bite history (he bit me and I had the injuries to show her) and keep him on a tie-out in the yard 24/7. Now if we didn't have the process of requiring approval before picking a dog, she would have gone home with that dog who would have destroyed her yard and bit her kids.


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

I can kind of feel your pain. I looked for a long time. The big stopper for me was, I do not have a fenced yard, and will not install one. That was an imediate dead end for me at a lot of places. I finally found the most adorable little guy you have ever seen. He's a shepherd mutt. Unfortunatly, he won't be ready for another couple weeks and its killing me. I keep thinking the worst...he'll end up going to someone else or something. I hate to keep bugging the shelter...but I just want my pup home with me right now! Be patiant, you'll find your dog. Actually, if your interested....pm me, cause I believe his sister is still available, and it would be nice if they could ship together as I am in MA as well.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

As frustrating as it is, I believe dogs come into our lives for a reason, maybe "your" dog just hasn't come upon you yet. Don't give up! Some little furbaby will warm your heart soon!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey here is one in Milton MA 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1103641&page=0#Post1103641


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I had the same problems but don't give up. 

There ia a beautiful little girl puppy GSD in Willmington CT called Valentine, on Petfinder, I want her but have to 3 dogs now so can't. 

she is gorgeous not far from MA.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone-
Thanks for the support. I'm not really giving up just frustrated by the system. With the economy bad and GSDs not for the faint hearted, I just thought there would be a chance. I understand not everone shows up, is qualified etc. but I am being pretty picky as it is- so the two- especially this one-that I've gone after have had hopes high on them. I've been checking the local rescue but nothing fits yet. Here is what I am looking for-
Male, 1-2 years old to be a brother for my 7-8 month old female. I'd like him to be a role model for her and he has to get along with her and two cats (only one of which would try to interact). Very few GSDs seem to get along with both dogs and cats. I don't want two pups because training one is hard enough and I honestly don't think I could handle two pups. Also, I don't want an oversized GSD 
because my last dog was and I don't want the extra expenses and worries that went with it. The two dogs I've looked at have been normal-small sized for GSDs. 
I'm heading to the MSPCA tomorrow to fill out their paperwork.


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Kim....I don't know if he's still there, but there was a gorgeous 8-10 month old very sweet smallish shepherd at the shelter in Salem MA on Highland Ave (Can't remember the name of the shelter) but the dogs name was Cosmo. Let me know if you want me to get more info, or you can try calling the shelter yourself...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kim-the only thing I would be concerned with would be the role model for your younger dog thing. Most young male dogs you get from a shelter situation are full of pee and vinegar (and more pee...and more vinegar)! Many, at least that I have met, are not well trained, and need some time to get settled and worked with before they are ready for role model status. I would also suggest looking at rescue because that is where you are more likely to find a dog cat and other dog tested, and with the right foster, having begun some training, or at least introduced to NILIF. 

Do you want me to move this to the rescue section? Or not!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I tend to agree - other than that aspect of it, I see dogs that otherwise fit the bill all the time though, so they're not rare. We've had a few GSDs that were too much for cats and one or two who didn't play well with others but far and away the majority of dogs I've ever fostered have been fine with both other dogs and cats. 

If you'd be willing to consider a slightly older dog, I think you might find a perfect candidate for all your criteria, say something in the 3-5 year range. Young enough to enjoy playing with a younger dog, plenty of life left, but old enough to be a little more settled and mature (and less pee and vinegar). There was a dog named Ben who was at the same shelter that had all the GSDs recently seized who would have been perfect for you. About three, blanket BT, perfect gentleman - loved everyone, great with other dogs and totally ignored cats. I can try to figure out what rescue he went to if you're interested. He was a doll!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

What about this beauty! Get's along with dogs... nothing said about cats... but you could always cat test him. Bay Path Humane... you will have to scroll down to the end of the pic's- his name is Harley.

http://www.baypathhumane.org/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,113/

Tanja


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm working with a rescue from NH that gets dogs transported from OH. I am considering and meeting Saturday a 3-4 year old male black GSD named Booker. The Rescue has been great at answering questions and so far I'm really impressed. The rescue rep spent 30 minutes with me on the phone for the initial contact as well. This poor guy was scheduled to be PTS and pulled from a shelter sick as a dog (couldn't resist, sorry) with apparent pneumonia and nursed back to health. Gets along with large and small dogs and ignores cats- perfect! Not oversized either. We'll see how it goes. Old enough to know better but still young enough to hopefully tolerate Lainey!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I wish you were closer our home in Wisconsin. We have so many dogs they are now being boarded at our expense because we do not have enough foster's. And our trainer must have a dozen or so good Shepherds he is caring for.

Wish your were closer.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KimcMAThanks everyone. I'm working with a rescue from NH that gets dogs transported from OH. I am considering and meeting Saturday a 3-4 year old male black GSD named Booker. The Rescue has been great at answering questions and so far I'm really impressed. The rescue rep spent 30 minutes with me on the phone for the initial contact as well. This poor guy was scheduled to be PTS and pulled from a shelter sick as a dog (couldn't resist, sorry) with apparent pneumonia and nursed back to health. Gets along with large and small dogs and ignores cats- perfect! Not oversized either. We'll see how it goes. Old enough to know better but still young enough to hopefully tolerate Lainey!


That's great to hear! Keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update-Booker arrives Saturday in NH and I'll get him from there. He is at the tail end of the pneumonia as far as he only has a couple of days left on his antibiotics. Poor boy started with KC while in Animal Control care and was scheduled to be euthanised. That went untreated long enough to turn into pneumonia. Thank goodness he was old enough to pull out of it. He still has a little cough but will be seeing my vet Tuesday. All his medical records are supposed to come with him so I'll get the full story then. They did put him under today to neuter him but only as much and as long as absolutely neccessary to get it done. Spoke to Ohio Animal Control (where dog was pulled from) who said this dog obviously has had some training as she remembered he at least knew "sit". They loved this dog and are glad to see him get a home.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

YEA! congratulations Kim, I hope it works out. This dog sounds familar to me for some reason was he on petfinder?


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi-
Yes Heidi, he was on Petfinder. The right dog for me I guess. He arrives tomorrow and I can't believe it. I'm really happy for Lainey, she's going to be a different dog!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Where are the pictures?????


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

she has another thread around here somewhere with his pics


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Found it!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1107364&page=1#Post1107364


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How embarrassing--I posted his picture.







I think I'm getting old before my time...

He's still very handsome--I stand by what I said!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

OH...THAT'S TOO GOOD!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is funny Ruth! 

What a happy ending. Glad she found a dog!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the thread, He is Gorgeous!!! Wow! All Black, can't wait for your pictures posts and updates. Good Luck. I am glad I got Bo as Bella loves him and they play so good together, Well Bella is too rough but he is getting stronger now and has started pouncing back.


----------

